

Slow rate denial of service attack for apache and mitigation - rudhir-secpanel
http://blog.crackerhost.com/antildos4oct2.html

======
jayesheg
Apache server users must watch this video nice ! Is ldos attack possible in
nginx server ?

------
rudhir-secpanel
@jayesheg - I tested LDoS on nginx. It easily crashes it within a few seconds.

------
rudhir-secpanel
nginx should also be vulnerable, though one has better control over it,
relatively. I have not yet tested full bloodedly against nginx, yet though. I
will do that soon and publish.

------
sshar123
this is interesting.... revealing

